# Can REW be used with AirPlay over wifi?



## mvillarini (Jun 27, 2016)

I recently changed the computer/DSP audio connection from electrical SPDIF (using an SPIDIF cable) to AirPlay (over wifi).

The Generator and RTA functions of REW continue to work fine, but Measurement gives me always the following error: "Measurement may be corrupted - The impulse peak is not where it should be, the measuremnet may have been corrupted".

I guess that the delays introduced by AirPlay and Wifi are the reason for this error.

Is there any way to perform REW measurements over wifi/AirPlay connections?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Could try using the acoustic timing reference and the "Wait for timing reference" option on the measurement panel.


----------



## mvillarini (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks John, with your suggestions now REW is able to run measurements also over a wifi/AirPlay connection.

Now that it works, do you think measurements passing through a wifi/airplay connection are equally accurate or it is better to switch back to a 'wired' connection to run them?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Probably best to try both and compare, but Airplay should be using lossless compression so should be fine to use it.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

For anyone who has used Airplay successfully, can you provide a brief overview of how it works? For example, do you use the Java drivers? How do you select which speakers to send the REW output to? What speakers are available--left, right, and what others? Can you get the acoustic timing reference working properly?

And finally, given that HDMI cables are quite inexpensive, why bother using AirPlay when using HDMI is probably more straight-forward, better documented, etc?


----------

